# Moss ID please (Photos)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I have always thought I had the common type of Java moss but not until I saw some of the other moss photos and now I am confused as to what type of mosses I currently have. It would be greatly appreciated if anyone could help identify the species of the following two mosses below:

Type A:









Type B:


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Forgot to add that one of these was supposed to be Xmas moss!??


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

the bottom definately looks like java moss (and clado ) the top may be not so happy xmas or healthy java LOL.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can we see a closeup of the top one?

I agree that the bottom one is probably java moss.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Here are closeups of the two mosses:

Type A:









Type B:


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

ok, I found this on google and thought GREAT a lost of all mosses with photos....

http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm

the more I look the more I am confused!!!!! lol!!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok, conclusion for the second moss is Java Moss but anymore opinions about the first moss?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the first one is probably a _Vesicularia_ species, though I'm not sure which one. Gomer?


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

More photos of the first moss:










Zoom in:









More zoom:









Even more zoom:









According to an article by Prof Tan from Singapore
http://sea.nus.edu.sg/aquatic-mosses.pdf (Warning!! 6.8MB!!)

According to this article and the photos of the leaf shape, my moss looks like either Xmas or Singapore Moss! Don't you think so??


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Closeups of 2nd Moss confirmed that this is the common Java moss (narrow leaves):


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> According to this article and the photos of the leaf shape, my moss looks like either Xmas or Singapore Moss! Don't you think so??


Yes, I do. To me it looks more like Christmas than Singapore. Those new photos really help.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

The look of moss A suggests that it is a weeping variety.


----------

